# I did it...Im now an owner of a 2015 C60



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been "holding" my friends C60 for 3 months now, and over the weekend, I bought it. Its not a quick and nimble as my 2011 S-Works SL3, but it sure feels planted when carving up the turns. 
Ive decided Im not going to hold back on it either, I will be racing it in Crits this summer. its a race bike, it deserves to be raced hard.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I call foul - no pics!


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

not my wheels though.


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

the C60 races very well. two crits and its not done yet. its not quite as nimble as the SWorks SL3 was, but its very solid and didn't take long for me to get used to it.
I am enjoying it a lot.


----------

